#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Ip Fixo ou DHCP

## Oldayr

Pessoal,
bom dia!

Gostaria de saber os pros ou contras que vcs tem com relação a usar o:

IP Fixo 

ou 

DHCP

Qual que vc acha melhor?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

eu prefiro dhcp, pois qualquer alteração é feita por aqui, e nem precisa ir nos clientes. Recentemente passei minha rede toda para maskara 252 , e fiquei pensando se tivesse ip fixo teria que ir no cliente e fiz tudo por aqui.

----------


## info24hs

Isso depende de cada cenário... Se possível desativa DHCP para nenhum intruso se meter a besta..

Abraço..

----------


## lipeiori

DHCP sem mais.

----------


## rpclanhouse

Aqui comigo DHCP ...

----------


## bjaraujo

Aqui uso DHCP de tal modo que somente clientes (MAC) conhecidos obtêm o endereço. Também passei por uma mudança de mascara aqui foi quase indolor; o poder ficou por conta de outros ajustes no firewall. Preve PPPoE na rede!  :Wink:

----------


## rndrama

Depende da sua necessidade, mas acho mais interessante o DHCP devido à mobilidade e facilidade de futuras mudanças. Aproveitando o barco, bjaraujo vc direcionou um range para determinados mac's setando ip, ou de forma aleatória, sem direcionar ip, qualquer máquina pode pegar qualquer ip?

Att.

----------


## mgn5005

Boa tarde

Parceiro eu vejo a coisa da seguinte maneira:

Prós = voce tera a administração da tua rede na tua mao, é mais facil caso voce precise alterar algum range de ip, mascaras estas coisas.

Contras = Limitar o acesso dos clientes somente com mac deixa tua rede um pouco vulneravel, caso voce venha a trabalhar com radius algum dia voce ira perder um dos atributos de checagem que é o ip fixo que ta na maquina do teu cliente, alem do mais voce pode por um ip fixo no cliente e no momento que ele se logar no teu mikrotik voce faz o mascaramento dele para um ip valido ou de algum outro range qualquer, e aqui mesmo no under tem varios tutoriais de como fazer isso.

Ai fica minha opniao


Abraços


Marcelo

============================
Se fui util nao custa nada clicar em agradece

----------


## jociano

> Boa tarde
> 
> Parceiro eu vejo a coisa da seguinte maneira:
> 
> Prós = voce tera a administração da tua rede na tua mao, é mais facil caso voce precise alterar algum range de ip, mascaras estas coisas.
> 
> Contras = Limitar o acesso dos clientes somente com mac deixa tua rede um pouco vulneravel, caso voce venha a trabalhar com radius algum dia voce ira perder um dos atributos de checagem que é o ip fixo que ta na maquina do teu cliente, alem do mais voce pode por um ip fixo no cliente e no momento que ele se logar no teu mikrotik voce faz o mascaramento dele para um ip valido ou de algum outro range qualquer, e aqui mesmo no under tem varios tutoriais de como fazer isso.
> 
> Ai fica minha opniao
> ...


Sábias palavras!!! Parabens!!! Faço de suas palavras as minhas!!! Mesma opnião!!!

----------


## acesse

aqui so uso DHCP

----------


## orionstation

> Sábias palavras!!! Parabens!!! Faço de suas palavras as minhas!!! Mesma opnião!!!


é só amarra IP ao MAC e jogar no DHCP.

----------


## jociano

> é só amarra IP ao MAC e jogar no DHCP.


Mas eu atento para o fato de que o DHCP para redes sem fio não fica tão legal, como sempre tenho dito é quem ele é muito prático, mas em termos de desempenho usar IP fixo é sempre uma boa opção. Então entre praticidade e desempenho, fico "EU" com o desempenho!!! Abraços!!!

----------


## rndrama

Olá Jociano, mas usando ip fixo numa rede sem fio vc não perderia em eficiência, visto que nem todos têm conhecimento suficiente para configurar um acesso a uma rede wireless, sendo assim teríamos que disponibilizar sempre uma pessoa para fazer essa configuração. O que é q vc's acham?

----------


## Oldayr

> Olá Jociano, mas usando ip fixo numa rede sem fio vc não perderia em eficiência, visto que nem todos têm conhecimento suficiente para configurar um acesso a uma rede wireless, sendo assim teríamos que disponibilizar sempre uma pessoa para fazer essa configuração. O que é q vc's acham?


Sim! Vc teria uma economia no pessoal... Porém, eu acho q quando vc tem o IP Fixo vc tem o controle da sua rede... vc sabe quem é quem...

----------


## info24hs

Já vi diversas vezes em Empresas o DHCP do windows não funcionar onde foi preciso configurar os ips manualmente, muitas vezes dá conflito de ip, no caso de uma rede empresarial o ip fixo auxilia no controle de serviços como por exemplo um simples bloqueio de site para tal máquina(ip), a única vantagem do Dhcp em cima do ip fixo é a facilidade de configuração, ou seja tudo automático, imagine eu cliente sendo obrigado a usar os dns da claro no meu modem 3G!

Como falei no meu primeiro post, tudo depende da necessidade...


Abraços..

----------


## jociano

> Olá Jociano, mas usando ip fixo numa rede sem fio vc não perderia em eficiência, visto que nem todos têm conhecimento suficiente para configurar um acesso a uma rede wireless, sendo assim teríamos que disponibilizar sempre uma pessoa para fazer essa configuração. O que é q vc's acham?


Eu sei! Não tiro sua razão, é um pouco complicado essa questão, eu mesmo penso em usar DHCP na minha rede, porem estou migrando alguns clientes para 5.8GHz com Nano5 e assim que boa parte já estiver migrada eu irei ativar o DHCP, visto que o PC-AP e RB estaram com um trafego menor e assim dando um resultado melhor para o DHCP funcionar! Abraços!!!

----------


## jociano

> Já vi diversas vezes em Empresas o DHCP do windows não funcionar onde foi preciso configurar os ips manualmente, muitas vezes dá conflito de ip, no caso de uma rede empresarial o ip fixo auxilia no controle de serviços como por exemplo um simples bloqueio de site para tal máquina(ip), a única vantagem do Dhcp em cima do ip fixo é a facilidade de configuração, ou seja tudo automático, imagine eu cliente sendo obrigado a usar os dns da claro no meu modem 3G!
> 
> Como falei no meu primeiro post, tudo depende da necessidade...
> 
> 
> Abraços..


Justamente, temos que ver se há realmente a necessidade, eu noto que DHCP em redes sem fio não funcionam de forma como deveriam, por isso sempre optei por usar ip fixo, mas isso deve ser analisado caso a caso!

----------


## rndrama

> Sim! Vc teria uma economia no pessoal... Porém, eu acho q quando vc tem o IP Fixo vc tem o controle da sua rede... vc sabe quem é quem...


Ok blz, é válido sim, mas tem a possibilidade de vc controlar o acesso pelo mac. Ter uma base de dados dos macs cadastrados(capaturar esse mac no envio de um formulário web na sua rede sem fio) e liberar ip aleatoriamente. Assim vc usa dhcp e tem controle por mac. 
Vlw pela força.

Att

----------


## Oldayr

> Ok blz, é válido sim, mas tem a possibilidade de vc controlar o acesso pelo mac. Ter uma base de dados dos macs cadastrados(capaturar esse mac no envio de um formulário web na sua rede sem fio) e liberar ip aleatoriamente. Assim vc usa dhcp e tem controle por mac. 
> Vlw pela força.
> 
> Att


Haaaaaaaaaa!

VlW! Tranks!

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]Aproveitando o barco, bjaraujo vc direcionou um range para determinados mac's setando ip, ou de forma aleatória, sem direcionar ip, qualquer máquina pode pegar qualquer ip?
> 
> Att.



Ip Fixo por DHCP, ou seja, não aleatório, associado ao MAC.

----------


## jociano

Ip FIXO!!!

----------


## geba3uer

> Ip FIXO!!!



Realmente em muitos casos ip fixo acaba trazendo beneficios agora pergunto aos amigo o seguinte uso uma rede com ip 10.5.50.x como faço pra aplicar a marcara 32 pois no xp diz ser impossivel, ja no vista consigo sem problemas, seria essa minha range de ip que nao aceita a mascara.

----------


## lipeiori

XP aceita mascara /32 por DHCP sim.

----------


## leoservice

Humm... Ja imaginou vc com 100, 200, 300 estacoes e ter que ficar setando IP uma a uma, organizar por setor.... ficar olhando qual IP esta livre para colocar mais uma estacao na rede...

DHCP nao foi criado atoa... ajuda muito...

----------


## newmaster2005

O PROBLEMA DO DHCP E QUE ELE NAO CONSEGUE GERAR IP EM ALGUNS CLIENTES...FICA DEMORANDO PARA GERAR IP ....E EM ALGUNS CLIENTES NEM GERA IP....PREFIRO IP FIXO...

----------


## jociano

> Humm... Ja imaginou vc com 100, 200, 300 estacoes e ter que ficar setando IP uma a uma, organizar por setor.... ficar olhando qual IP esta livre para colocar mais uma estacao na rede...
> 
> DHCP nao foi criado atoa... ajuda muito...



Amigo isso é muito relativo, logo porque o que é bom para mim pode não vir a ser bom para você, e o que é bom para você pode não vir sem bom para mim. Você falou em 300 estações, pois afirmo que trabalho em grupo de concessionárias de veículos (motos e carros) e temos mais ou menos 400 maquinas e todas com IP fixo funcionando sem o menor problemas, temos um gerenciamento de rede super excelente o que nos garante total confiabilidade da rede. Agora em um provedor realmente fica meio complicado (mas nada impossível) usar DHCP, mas como disse cada caso é um caso, tudo deve sem bem analisado, pois IP FIXO e DHCP são excelentes na mesma proporção!!! :Turtle:

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

DHCP em grandes redes é um perigo! Perde totalmente o controle.

Eu gerencio redes de 3.000, 4.000, 5.000 clientes: impossível com DHCP. Solução: servidor Radius e PPPoE. DHCP para redes bem pequenas apenas. 

"IP fixo"? O que seria para vocês? Configurar um IP em cada computador cliente? Coisa de outro mundo!

As duas alternativas da enquete somente para redes pequenas. Mesmo assim não aconselho.

----------


## jociano

> DHCP em grandes redes é um perigo! Perde totalmente o controle.
> 
> Eu gerencio redes de 3.000, 4.000, 5.000 clientes: impossível com DHCP. Solução: servidor Radius e PPPoE. DHCP para redes bem pequenas apenas. 
> 
> "IP fixo"? O que seria para vocês? Configurar um IP em cada computador cliente? Coisa de outro mundo!
> 
> As duas alternativas da enquete somente para redes pequenas. Mesmo assim não aconselho.


Pois é Marcelo, mas tem um monte de gente aqui que não entende bem as coisas e acha que porque tem 300 maquinas fica impossível se usar uma rede com IP FIXO, assim que peguei essa redes com mais ou menos 400 estações todas em DHCP, éra uma bagunça geral, só resolvou de fato todos os meus problemas depois que setei IP FIXO nessas maquinas, logo porque uso uma porrada de serviços nessas estações que com DHCP não funcionava adequadamente. Não acho errado usar DHCP, pelo contrário é bom, porem tem sua aplicação. Emfim... é um pouco complicado fazer algumas pessoas entenderem que usar IP FIXO não é coisa de outro mundo que é melhor opção na maioria da redes principalmente de grande porte, porque no meu caso que tenho filiais que ficam a 120Km de distância e o DHCP as vezes dava pau, o povo ficavam todos sem internet e sem o sistema de gestão, só resolveu mesmo depois que setei IP fixo, tem loja que estou a quase um ano sem pisar lá, mas quando éra DHCP meu celular e meu ramal tocavam direto. Agora eu uso DHCP sim nessas concessionárias, mas somente para notebooks, pois como os mesmo são dos próprios vendedores se faz necessário a utilização do mesmo, porem são apenas 25 notebooks e restante dos notebooks que são da empresa são configurados com IP FIXO e por ai vai. Emfim... prefiro IP FIXO na maioria das minhas aplicações, uso DHCP quando realmente se faz necessário seu uso. Abraços!!!

----------


## lipeiori

> O PROBLEMA DO DHCP E QUE ELE NAO CONSEGUE GERAR IP EM ALGUNS CLIENTES...FICA DEMORANDO PARA GERAR IP ....E EM ALGUNS CLIENTES NEM GERA IP....PREFIRO IP FIXO...


Se demora a pegar o IP deve ser pq o sinal ta horrivel.

Aqui nunca tive problemas com DHCP tanto em wireless quanto cabeado, pega o IP rapido menos de 5 segundos.

E usar IP fixo deve ser o caos, nem consigo imaginar isso!

----------


## Oldayr

Eu só estou corujando! 

Parabéns a todos... o papo está saudável e edificante.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> DHCP em grandes redes é um perigo! Perde totalmente o controle.
> 
> Eu gerencio redes de 3.000, 4.000, 5.000 clientes: impossível com DHCP. Solução: servidor Radius e PPPoE. DHCP para redes bem pequenas apenas. 
> 
> "IP fixo"? O que seria para vocês? Configurar um IP em cada computador cliente? Coisa de outro mundo!
> 
> As duas alternativas da enquete somente para redes pequenas. Mesmo assim não aconselho.


 
Marcelo, em primeiro lugar , gostaria de agradecer a imensa ajuda que vc da a este forum, s~eo respostas muito inteligentes e de conteudo muito bom. Mas uma questão....

1-numa rede grande como as que vc citou....qual seria a solução para a distribuição de ips? seria setar manualmente um por um? ou tem algo mais robusto e confiavel?
2-as grandes redes com adsl como telefonica , como eles distribuem os ips para os clientes, visto que a grande maioria é dinamico.
3- aqui trabalho com mascara /30 (252) sendo que cada cliente trafega em uma rede diferente, e por dhcp....fico pensando no futuro, quando estiver acabando este range. Qual será a solução?

----------


## nixrider

> Ip Fixo por DHCP, ou seja, não aleatório, associado ao MAC.


Utilizo o mesmo nos meus clientes... 
Sem problemas. A administração ficou mais rápida e organizada.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo, em primeiro lugar , gostaria de agradecer a imensa ajuda que vc da a este forum, s~eo respostas muito inteligentes e de conteudo muito bom. Mas uma questão....
> 
> 1-numa rede grande como as que vc citou....qual seria a solução para a distribuição de ips? seria setar manualmente um por um? ou tem algo mais robusto e confiavel?
> 2-as grandes redes com adsl como telefonica , como eles distribuem os ips para os clientes, visto que a grande maioria é dinamico.
> 3- aqui trabalho com mascara /30 (252) sendo que cada cliente trafega em uma rede diferente, e por dhcp....fico pensando no futuro, quando estiver acabando este range. Qual será a solução?


Fernando,

grandes operadoras e grandes provedores usam PPPoE e Radius; ou seja, é a melhor solução: mais robusta e mais segura. O sistema atribui IP's que se renovam, em média, a cada 6 horas ou a cada vez que o cliente se conectar.

Como eu disse o sistema atribui IP automaticamente (não é DHCP) via túnel PPPoE/PPPoA ao usuário banda larga sem IP fixo, seja ADSL ou cabo. A máscara utilizada é a /32 (255.255.255.255). Blocos/faixas IP's são iguais a prefixos telefônicos, basta ampliar como aconteceu do IPV4 para o IPV6.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Fernando,
> 
> grandes operadoras e grandes provedores usam PPPoE e Radius; ou seja, é a melhor solução: mais robusta e mais segura. O sistema atribui IP's que se renovam, em média, a cada 6 horas ou a cada vez que o cliente se conectar.
> 
> Como eu disse o sistema atribui IP automaticamente (não é DHCP) via túnel PPPoE/PPPoA ao usuário banda larga sem IP fixo, seja ADSL ou cabo. A máscara utilizada é a /32 (255.255.255.255). Blocos/faixas IP's são iguais a prefixos telefônicos, basta ampliar como aconteceu do IPV4 para o IPV6.


A Net usa essa mask em seus clientes....
Estou procurando aprender sobre mask 32 (255.255.255.255) mas o conteudo é pouco.....tem alguma indicação de conteudo da mask 32 para poder estudar?

----------


## fallcao

Olá! pessoal, sou novato no forum, e gostaria de agradecer a oportunidade de estar com vocês, tirando duvidas e ajudando a soluciona-las, juntos vamos caminhando nos sistemas do Mikrotik

quanto a pergunta do amigo, depende muito da pessoa que vai administrar, eu particularmente prefiro o IP fixo.

----------


## MaxAdriano

fixo

----------


## wifisp

Os dois:
-Todos os clientes têm um IP fixo no servidor (mikrotik), já em seus computadores esse IP é dado pelo DHCP (sempre o mesmo IP).
-Alguns clientes mais distantes, pra evitar problemas, setamos o IP fixo em suas máquinas, porém o tratamento no mikrotik não muda em nada.
-Qualquer máquina que se conecte na rede (que não tenha o seu IP e MAC cadastrado no meu firewall) recebe um IP por DHCP em um range específico (diferente do range que uso nos clientes), isso ajuda muito na instalação de novos clientes, pois da casa do cliente mesmo posso baixar o winbox e cadastrá-lo para que a navegação fique liberada.

----------


## lovenique

Caros colegas....
Lembro a vcs que o DHCP pode tambem atribuir a dispositivos sempre o mesmo IP... uma forma de IP fixo.
por isso eu sempre voto em DHCP
Sem contar que com o DHCP voce ainda tem um controle sobre todos os clientes ficando facil de resolver problemas de conflito e ate mesmo redirecionamento de Dns e outras coisas, sem precisar passar de estação em estação...
Sem duvida o Dhcp é o Ideal....

----------


## Oldayr

> Caros colegas....
> Lembro a vcs que o DHCP pode tambem atribuir a dispositivos sempre o mesmo IP... uma forma de IP fixo.
> por isso eu sempre voto em DHCP
> Sem contar que com o DHCP voce ainda tem um controle sobre todos os clientes ficando facil de resolver problemas de conflito e ate mesmo redirecionamento de Dns e outras coisas, sem precisar passar de estação em estação...
> Sem duvida o Dhcp é o Ideal....


Filhão!

Isso ande vc faz????  :Willy:

----------


## lovenique

O que voce gostaria de saber como se faz ? explica melhor para eu poder lhe ajudar. abraços...

----------


## Oldayr

> O que voce gostaria de saber como se faz ? explica melhor para eu poder lhe ajudar. abraços...


 
No mk vc deve amarrar nele. não é?

Se sim tudo bem... entendi!!

No micro do cliente usar DHCP e no server ser DHCP e amarrar o IP!!!... 

???????

 :Willy:

----------


## lovenique

Sim isso mesmo.... vc amarra ele por MAC tanto o MK quanto outros serviços de DHCP fazem...
aiii abaixo estou postando um exemplo do DHCP3-Server Ok....
Somente precisa adicionar esse trexo abaixo no final do arquivo (dhcpd.conf) para cada maquina deseja Amararr o IP ao MAC...

host maquina1 {
hardware ethernet 00:e0:4c:78:b3:41;
fixed-address 192.168.0.3; 
option host-name "maquina1";
}

----------


## Oldayr

> Sim isso mesmo.... vc amarra ele por MAC tanto o MK quanto outros serviços de DHCP fazem...
> aiii abaixo estou postando um exemplo do DHCP3-Server Ok....
> Somente precisa adicionar esse trexo abaixo no final do arquivo (dhcpd.conf) para cada maquina deseja Amararr o IP ao MAC...
> 
> host maquina1 {
> hardware ethernet 00:e0:4c:78:b3:41;
> fixed-address 192.168.0.3; 
> option host-name "maquina1";
> }


 
hÁ Ok! vLW!  :Rock:

----------


## mdcsp

> Eu sei! Não tiro sua razão, é um pouco complicado essa questão, eu mesmo penso em usar DHCP na minha rede, porem estou migrando alguns clientes para 5.8GHz com Nano5 e assim que boa parte já estiver migrada eu irei ativar o DHCP, visto que o PC-AP e RB estaram com um trafego menor e assim dando um resultado melhor para o DHCP funcionar! Abraços!!!


Ip fixo pra poder controlar melhor quem eh quem

a proposito, o que diz a anatel em relação a usar 5.8 direto pros clientes ?

isto ja esta legalizado ?

----------


## netxtreme

> Sim isso mesmo.... vc amarra ele por MAC tanto o MK quanto outros serviços de DHCP fazem...
> aiii abaixo estou postando um exemplo do DHCP3-Server Ok....
> Somente precisa adicionar esse trexo abaixo no final do arquivo (dhcpd.conf) para cada maquina deseja Amararr o IP ao MAC...
> 
> host maquina1 {
> hardware ethernet 00:e0:4c:78:b3:41;
> fixed-address 192.168.0.3; 
> option host-name "maquina1";
> }


Meu voto vai pro DHCP, muitas pessoas falam que por dhcp não tem como controlar os clientes, porém eu estou usando hotspot aqui com dhcp entregando sempre o mesmo ip amarrado ao mac da placa do cliente, sendo que mesmo que esse cliente digite outro ip na placa não irá navegar, somente com aquele ip que foi cadastrado pra ele, é isso tudo com radius...

Acho que possa ser uma forma bem profissional de se fazer, o que ñ estou conseguido fazer e trocar a mascara para evitar o broadcast...

Grande Abrs.

----------


## Não Registrado

Eu uso DHcp pois ajuda muito na hora de fazer alguma manutenção....

eu voto por dhcp

----------


## netosdr

> Ip fixo pra poder controlar melhor quem eh quem
> 
> a proposito, o que diz a anatel em relação a usar 5.8 direto pros clientes ?
> 
> isto ja esta legalizado ?


Tem uma faixa de 5,8ghz que é frequencia livre, não precisa de licença específica.

----------


## megabyte

> Sim isso mesmo.... vc amarra ele por MAC tanto o MK quanto outros serviços de DHCP fazem...
> aiii abaixo estou postando um exemplo do DHCP3-Server Ok....
> Somente precisa adicionar esse trexo abaixo no final do arquivo (dhcpd.conf) para cada maquina deseja Amararr o IP ao MAC...
> 
> host maquina1 {
> hardware ethernet 00:e0:4c:78:b3:41;
> fixed-address 192.168.0.3; 
> option host-name "maquina1";
> }


 
host not {
hardware ethernet 00:19:29:e3:29:99;
fixed-address 192.12.12.5;
option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
option routers 192.12.12.1;
option domain-name-servers 192.12.12.1;
}

Escolher outro router ou dns para o cliente, fica facil .

----------


## TheHawk

Com DHCP a configuração da rede fica muuuuuuuuito mais facil.... você não precisa ir em todos os clientes, porem fica mais facil tambem a clonagem de mac..... mas independente de você usar DHCP ou não, é facil do mesmo jeito entrar na rede se você depender apenas de IP + MAC.... se for usar apenas IP + MAC e DHCP usa pelo ao menos um WPA2 junto (isso vale tambem para hotspot)..... é isso, até mais.

----------


## ozorio

......lendo e aprendendo..!!!!!!

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Ip fixo com mascara 252.

----------


## parreira13

não gosto de usar dhcp prefiro manual, mais isso depende de cada um..

----------


## Almar

Prefiro dhcp aqui funciona muito bem só não funciona se o sinal do cliente estiver muito ruim...

----------


## Claudio

Depois que coloquei Hotspot com dhcp as visitas diminuiram bastante, o povo gosta de mecher nas configurações de rede, sempre tem um primo que é metido a hacker, e meche geral na configuração, e vc pode tbm setar ip definido atraves do leases do MK , uma super ferramenta, é so adicionar o Mac e o IP do cliente, que ele sempre fica fixo,

----------


## marlon

O DHCP fais todo o trabalho sozinho não te d ao trabalho de fica cadastrando ip por ip e tm da menos problema!

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui eu uso autenticação pppoe, e deixo os dhcp do radio do cliente desativado, para não dar conflito, então eu deixo um dhcp server ativado no meu mk, para não ficar dando nula ou limitada, pois ate disso o cliente reclama, ""aqui ta aparecendo um sinal de exclamação, mais a internet ta funcionando" ai para não fica ouvindo essas coisas ative o dhcp server. t+

----------


## Batmam

> Aqui eu uso autenticação pppoe, e deixo os dhcp do radio do cliente desativado, para não dar conflito, então eu deixo um dhcp server ativado no meu mk, para não ficar dando nula ou limitada, pois ate disso o cliente reclama, ""aqui ta aparecendo um sinal de exclamação, mais a internet ta funcionando" ai para não fica ouvindo essas coisas ative o dhcp server. t+


Mas quem autentica o pppoe, o rádio ou o cliente?

Enviado via SM-J320M usando UnderLinux App

----------

